# Blascrafter - Fehlende Rezepte



## Mysticspell (24. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich ingame den BLASCrafter aufrufe (/BLASCrafter) sieht alles zunächst wunderbar aus...

Sobald ich aber genauer nach bestimmten Rezepten Suche, wie zum Beispiel die Mungo verzauberung auf die waffe oder den 40 Spelldmg enchant auf die waffe oder andere Verzauberungen stehen diese ganz einfach nicht in der Liste...

Problem steht oben ich bitte um eine Lösung, da ich mich nicht besonders gut auskenn.

Edit: BLASCProfiler.toc zeigt mir "## Version: 2.5.3" an.


----------



## Roran (24. Februar 2007)

Mysticspell schrieb:


> Wenn ich ingame den BLASCrafter aufrufe (/BLASCrafter) sieht alles zunächst wunderbar aus...
> 
> Sobald ich aber genauer nach bestimmten Rezepten Suche, wie zum Beispiel die Mungo verzauberung auf die waffe oder den 40 Spelldmg enchant auf die waffe oder andere Verzauberungen stehen diese ganz einfach nicht in der Liste...
> 
> ...


Lösch mal Dein BLASCCrafter Ordner und starte danach in WOW/BLASC die Datei BLASCLoader.exe


----------



## Mysticspell (24. Februar 2007)

Mir würde auch erstmal ne Antwort genügen in der steht ob das ein Allgemeines Problem oder ob nur ich das hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh, gleichzeitig geposted, werd ich gleich mal machen.


----------



## Roran (24. Februar 2007)

Mysticspell schrieb:


> Mir würde auch erstmal ne Antwort genügen in der steht ob das ein Allgemeines Problem oder ob nur ich das hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hi hi hi
Ich bitte Euch auch eins immer zu bedenken.
Wir Admin und Mods,
zocken selbst alle WoW.
Und auch mal am Zocken sind.

Es kann auch schon mal vorkommen,
das wenn man hier ein Problem liest,
erst darüber grübeln muß um auf eine mögliche Lösung zu kommen.
Das man so zu sagen darüber schlafen muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder das wir Mods auch mal mit den Admins darüber reden muß.


----------



## Mysticspell (24. Februar 2007)

hab ich gemacht, nun sind zwar rezepte wie Waffe - Erhebliche Zaubermacht, Stiefel - Seelenstärke oder Stiefel - Vitalität dabei, aber z.B. Waffe - Mungo (letztens bei mir in Karazhan gedroppt) oder Umhang mit den 12 Beweglichkeit stehen immer noch nicht in der Liste (fehlen komplett).


Edit: Deine Signatur bringt sowieso erstmal 20 Sympatiepunkte ;D


----------



## Roran (24. Februar 2007)

Mysticspell schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht, nun sind zwar rezepte wie Waffe - Erhebliche Zaubermacht, Stiefel - Seelenstärke oder Stiefel - Vitalität dabei, aber z.B. Waffe - Mungo (letztens bei mir in Karazhan gedroppt) oder Umhang mit den 12 Beweglichkeit stehen immer noch nicht in der Liste (fehlen komplett).


Kann es sein das die Rezepte die Fehlen, die sind die man beim Lehrer lernen kann ?
wenn ja dann weißte welche fehlen,
denn diese Rezepte kann jeder der den Beruf hat und darum sind die nicht im Crafter zu finden.

Im Crafter werden alle Rezepte gelistet die man nicht bei dem Lehrer lernt, sondern sich so besorgt.


----------



## Mysticspell (24. Februar 2007)

Ich bin mir sicher das ich auf Blackmoore Horder im moment der einzige bin, der Waffe - Mungo verzaubern kann (das neue Crusader, welches als Waffenprocc 3% haste rating + 120 Agi bringt). Das kann man garantiert nicht beim Vendor kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Verzaubern auf 375 und das is ebenso ein 375er Rezept, kann Moroes in Karazhan droppen. Ich hab mir eben mal die "BLASCrafterRecipes.lua" angesehen und nach "Mungo" durchsucht(Strg+F). Leider nur die 2 Alche und die Schneiderrezepte gefunden. 
Den ordner hatte ich komplett gelöscht und mit dem updater eben erst neu geladen. Die Beweglichkeit aufm Umhang könnten vom Vendor sein, das kann stimmen, Mungo ist ja vielleicht noch nicht aufgelistet weil auch auf der Berufsseite bis vor kurzem zumindest noch kein Drop vermerkt war? Also Drop infos -> welcher mob usw. fehlten, da diese infos wohl noch keiner uploadet hatte ;D

Kann es sein, das dieses Rezept einfach noch nicht im BLASCrafter eingefügt wurde? Auch fehlen die 2 Rezepte @ 55+dmg auf feuer/Arcane bzw. Schatten/frost auf der Waffe, allerdings sind diese soviel ich weiß eh 25er ini drops oder falls doch Karazhan dort nunmal noch nicht gedroppt zumindest weiß ich davon noch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (24. Februar 2007)

Mysticspell schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das ich auf Blackmoore Horder im moment der einzige bin, der Waffe - Mungo verzaubern kann (das neue Crusader, welches als Waffenprocc 3% haste rating + 120 Agi bringt). Das kann man garantiert nicht beim Vendor kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast Du bei den Berufen auch eingestellt, das BLASC Deine Berufe in die Datenbank schicken soll ?
Wenn ja mach mal einen Manuellen Upload der Daten,
der ist in dem Menue auf Buffed.de zu finden.

Es kann schon mal sein das die Datenbank was hackt wegen Datenüberlassung.


----------



## Mysticspell (24. Februar 2007)

ja, hab ich.

Das Problem ist nicht das ich nicht bei den Rezepten drinn steh sondern das die Rezepte in der Liste erst gar nicht vorhanden sind...

edit: Im Profiler auf der Website stehen meine Berufe mit den besagten Rezepten ja drinn..


----------



## Mysticspell (26. Februar 2007)

Auch nach Löschen des ordners "BLASCrafter" und erneutem runterladen durch den "BLASCLoader.exe" fehlt in der Datei "BLASCrafterRecipes.lua" die Einträge für "Waffe - Mungo", "Waffe - Sonnenfeuer", "Waffe - Seelenfrost", "Zweihandwaffe - Wildheit" und "Zweihandwaffe - Erhebliche Beweglichkeit".

Links zu den genannten Verzauberungen:

Mungo: http://www.buffed.de/?i=22559
Seelenfrost: http://www.buffed.de/?i=22561
Sonnenfeuer: http://www.buffed.de/?i=22560
Wildheit: http://www.buffed.de/?i=22554
Erhebliche Beweglichkeit: http://www.buffed.de/?i=22556

Edit: Wurden die Rezepte mit dem Burning Crusade Update noch nicht in den BLASCrafter eingetragen, oder ist das ein Problem, das nur bei mir existiert?


----------

